# OEM warning lights: Speed Turtle Easy Flash Module 2.0



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

Just came across this option to use factory exterior lights as warning lights.

http://speedturtleengineering.com/shop/easy-flash-module-20






Has anybody seen this before? or any constructive thoughts about it?
It works on several late model trucks.

I know I wouldn't want my high-beams reflecting off the plow, but there are mode settings where you don't use the headlights as well. Also, I wonder if the plow lights flash as well, or if they stay on constant when your headlights are on.

Just seems like it may be a nice idea for $150 to get some people's attention without drilling holes in the truck.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I wonder how it effects the use of your break lights? Overrides them or what?

It looks good for side of road lighting, I don't know about plowing with it...


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Personally, the less I mess with or tie into a factory system, the happier I am. I will stay with my LED mini-bar mounted to headache rack and LED strobes inside taillight housing. Yes, I had to drill a hole in the back, but it is well sealed. 360 degree coverage, zero factory wiring or system touched.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

State laws vary. The flashing head lights will be a no-no here.


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

I would think it would effect the plow and the plow lights would flash...seems like it would be more of a pain at night than a benefit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

#1 In most states white flashing lights are illegal...as soon as you back into a street with them on, your asking for trouble.

#2 The last thing you want in a snowstorm is flashing white lights.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

You can select the exact lights you want to flash. Basically you can choose the turn signals only. Then no white lights are on or flashing.

Or its very easy to turn off when entering a roadway.


----------

